# does anyone make those steps on the rolling stock corners that frequently break off?



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Where can I find the corner steps on rolling stock corner ladders?
They frequently break off.And I thought someone may make them in order for repair.
Thank you, tr1


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

They are called stirrups, like the kind drooping from a saddle.
I haven't had to look, but Details West and CalScale should have what you need.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have made some out of solid core copper wire 18 gauge, hammered flat, bent to shape. CAREFULLY drill two TINY holes up into car body. Glue it in, paint it up.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Theyre out there. Tons of them on ebay.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If you have a 3D printer they have a model for them on thingiverse


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Aline (or A-Line) makes coppery bronze ones. Two styles, straight type and angled type. 
I think a package contains 20+.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tichy also makes stirrup sets…..lots of types….

Tichy Stirrup Sets


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickets…..


----------

